# Lining up shirt on silk screen press



## smeared ink (Jun 13, 2011)

I am semi new and am making tons of mistakes. One of my biggest problems is that I cant get the shirt lined up correctly with the art work. I have a center line drawn onto my (silkscreen) press pallet. I line the shirt up. When print it is always either over too far, too far in the center for front crest. Or slanted back logos. I am putting it on the exposure tables lined up where I want it on the screen, so im not sure what it is that im doing wrong. Also I had a customer tell me that some of the shirts i did for them the logo was "peeling" off. I am doing silk screen so im not sure how that is possible. Any help will be great. I feel like im doing everything wrong. I have had my equipment for almost a year now, and im jst not getting it right.


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

Desaree, we always put the shirts on the boards by gripping the bottom corners and pulling the shirt completely onto the board up to the shoulders, then pull the shirt slightly back to positon the print where it belongs from the collar. But first you should have your screen (the image) aligned square to the board. We keep a t-square next to the press. Once you do a test print and if you have something that is straight on the design, square the print to the board. Once you're assured the print is completely straight, then you can work on making sure the shirts are loaded straight. The fold line down the center are correct 95% of the time... but not always. If you're doing lots of shirts, it's cheap insurance to print an extra one of each size.. just in case.


----------



## smeared ink (Jun 13, 2011)

thank you. I dont think loading my shirt onto the press is my biggest problem. I think its how im lining it up on the exposure unit. It looks right then I get it over to press and its not where it needs to be. I have done this wrong over and over again.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

You should be albe to move screen left or right as needed. I put all my artwork in center and move the screen over. I get better prints that way or it makes me think I do. Now up and down there is not as much adjustment. I spent hours paracticing loading and unloading shirts. Years ago I would fold shirts when they came in so that when I loaded they had a center line.


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

smeared ink said:


> thank you. I dont think loading my shirt onto the press is my biggest problem. I think its how im lining it up on the exposure unit. It looks right then I get it over to press and its not where it needs to be. I have done this wrong over and over again.


This is a link I post a while back but I see the photos are not showing now. If you'll send me your email, I'll send you these pics on how to make a very simple jig to hold the positive square and position the screen over it.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing-equipment/t173667.html#post1029858


----------



## smeared ink (Jun 13, 2011)

that link is for a drying cabinet? thank you for the infor my email is desaree[USER=824]@sme[/USER]aredinkapparel.com


----------



## tshrtman2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

do you have registration marks on the artwork? we put a x on top of the design and bottom of the design. that we know that the registration marks are exact center on top and bottom of the design. it does not make a difference where you put the artwork on the screen when you burn the screen. as long as you line up the 2 x marks with the center line on your palette. now your atrwork is exact center of the palette. hope this helps


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

I burn center alignment marks onto my screens over the top and under bottom of of the image. That way when I put the screen onto the screen machine I can align the center with the center line on the platen. I just use scotch tape to cover them up. I put the scotch tape on the bottom of the screen if you don't it will get caught on the squeegee.


----------



## inkdrips (Aug 16, 2010)

I use registration marks centered above and below the image, and i also put more than a center line on my pallet. I draw a grid on my board. Depending where my print falls a complete grid allows you to have total control of placement. Another thing to do is mark where the collar of the shirt falls on the pallet then you know if your shirt is the correct placement up and down. 
It seems that your relying on your registration table too much. O use one too, but it only works so much. There is usually /always some on press adjustments.


----------



## jkewl99 (Feb 9, 2012)

GraphicGuy said:


> I burn center alignment marks onto my screens over the top and under bottom of of the image. That way when I put the screen onto the screen machine I can align the center with the center line on the platen. I just use scotch tape to cover them up. I put the scotch tape on the bottom of the screen if you don't it will get caught on the squeegee.


I learned this the hard way.... Was in the middle of a 50 shirt run, two pin holes... I taped up and before I knew it the squeegee had scraped right off


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

No matter how close to center I THINK I put my film on the screen during exposure It usually isn't perfect. I use an alignment board and I line up the screen to where the "clamp" is drawn on the alignment board. When I lay the rest of the screen down it is usually not coming straight down which means the film can shift before it sticks to the screen.

I Correct this by making sure to center everything when I clamp the screen to the Press. Make sure you have Center Point Registration Marks (either through your software or designed by yourself which I do). As Long as you wash out those marks you will be able to center your design to your platen that already has a Center line Drawn on it.

As for putting the shirts on. That takes practice. Grab the bottom of the shirt at both edges/seams and pull the shirt until you shoulder seams are touching the platen. Then grab the edges of your shirts(where the sleeves are sown into the body) and pull equally toward you until your shirt is set where you want it in relation to your design.

If your back print was "peeling off" I would assume that you didn't cure that print properly.

If you need any more help feel free to message me!


----------

